# hey ya



## megat (Jun 8, 2007)

hello to all, kinda new here but not new in MA, i am primarily a silat practitioner, though just finish in one art i learn a few other.

oh yeah i am from malaysia by the way just wanna say hi.


----------



## Drac (Jun 8, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 8, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  Lots of very knowledgeable silat people here.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## megat (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks all for the greeting, seems like a nice community here, hping for a good time with discussion about our common passion


----------



## Rabu (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello!

Worked with some Seni Gayong Silat practitioners years ago and still have fond memories of them!

Best of luck in all things!

Rob


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome To MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  What other styles have you practiced besides the silat?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## megat (Jun 8, 2007)

hmmm about other style i am currently working on boxing, other then that i did not train in any but i use to spar with lots of tkd and karate guys. all are avid martial artist. nice memory hehhehe.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey there megot, welcome aboard! This is a cool place to exchange your MA knowledge, thoughts and experiences.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 11, 2007)

G,day and welcome to MT.  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 11, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT.

Cheers.


----------

